# [SOLVED] Office 2003 (in Vista keeps coming up with the end-user licence agreement wi



## FreoHeaveho (Aug 22, 2006)

Hey guys i run Office 2003 on several machines. I installed in on my Vista installation, and it keeps on coming up with the end-user licence agreement window. Its only an annoyance, but does anyone know how to get rid of it? I am posting this in Vista forum as it doesn't happen on any other os i run. Just a glitch for Vista? It is activated and validated genuine copy.

thanks guys.


----------



## kodi (Jun 30, 2004)

Not a glitch in Vista RC2x64bit, mine runs O.K.


----------



## Zazula (Apr 27, 2006)

Well, in WinXP this is a known issue, with the workaround described here: You must accept the Office End User License Agreement every time that you start an Office program

However, this incorporates editing the registry, and I do not have any pc running on Vista to check out how that would become applicable in this case. Anyhow, I'm providing above link in case someone else can try it on a Vista-running machine, and (this being an Office issue) I'm moving it over to the Office sub-forum.


----------



## FreoHeaveho (Aug 22, 2006)

Thank you Zazula, that worked a treat. Cheers


----------



## Zazula (Apr 27, 2006)

I'm glad you sorted it out, bigfella - cheers, indeed!


----------



## Book Lady (Jul 12, 2007)

*Re: Office 2003 (in Vista keeps coming up with the end-user licence agreement window)*

Thanks! New PC is Vista (yuck!) and Office 2003 being installed over 90-day Trial of Office 12 I think caused this glitch to re-appear. XP fix worked.


----------



## urene (Feb 6, 2008)

*Re: Office 2003 (in Vista keeps coming up with the end-user licence agreement window)*

Hey guys i run Office 2003 on a couple of machines. I installed in on my Windows 7 pc, and it keeps on coming up with the end-user licence agreement window. Its only an annoyance, but does anyone know how to get rid of it? It is a valid genuine copy.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: Office 2003 (in Vista keeps coming up with the end-user licence agreement window)*








and welcome to the Forum

Did you try the fix above?


----------



## urene (Feb 6, 2008)

*Re: Office 2003 (in Vista keeps coming up with the end-user licence agreement window)*

wasn't sure if it applied to Windows 7


----------



## urene (Feb 6, 2008)

*Re: Office 2003 (in Vista keeps coming up with the end-user licence agreement window)*

tried above fix and works fine; thanks a lot


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: Office 2003 (in Vista keeps coming up with the end-user licence agreement window)*

Great!!


----------



## Zazula (Apr 27, 2006)

*Re: Office 2003 (in Vista keeps coming up with the end-user licence agreement window)*

I'm marking this thread as 'Solved'. :smile:


----------

